# ERI Waiting Times for IVF



## Yenna42 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all

I went on the waiting list for NHS-funded IVF last July 2013. We were advised it would be one year that we would have to wait but was speaking to one of the nurses in December and she said that we would maybe get a letter in January or February. I was really hoping to have heard something by now about getting the process started, having the first doctor and nurse appointment, etc, by so far have heard nothing! 

From your experience how long have you waited before hearing from them? I am just being really impatient?

Hope you can help give me some answers.


----------



## ellej74 (Dec 22, 2011)

I would call or email them. They should be able to give you an idea of what is happening with list.  Good luck xx


----------



## AmberFlame (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello,
I'm brand new to the forum and not yet even fleshed out my account/profile info, but we will be attending EFREC at ERI also, so interested in this issue.
The Scottish Government implemented waiting time standards as part of legislation last year, and looks like this was queried and then positively responded in the parliament at end of January.
http://www.scottish.parliament.uk/parliamentarybusiness/28862.aspx?r=8904&mode=html#iob_80331
Hopefully this means you will get seen inside the 12 months or sooner.


----------



## hope1975 (Mar 18, 2014)

hi there

we took a year to get to the top of the waiting list at Edinburgh but were seen before then for an appointment with a doctor and a few tests.  ~I would give them a phone to see where you are on the list, if anything it will put your mind at ease.

tgc

hope


----------

